# Arthritis in thumbs



## Alan Frame (28 Aug 2017)

I've recently been diagnosed as having severe osteoarthritis at the base of both thumbs.

First step has been cortisone injections into the joint, plus Ibuprofen tablets, but I'm not getting much relief from either treatment.

Anyone else suffered similar? And have you found anything to deaden the pain?


----------



## Profpointy (28 Aug 2017)

Mmm, I think I may have something like that in one thumb, albeit as yet far less bad. Comes and goes - worse when motorcycling (pulling the clutch), and much worse after a week's diving - pulling the suit cuffs on and off - but better after a month doing not much.

Ufortunately no advice to offer.


----------



## Alan Frame (28 Aug 2017)

That's how mine started about 10 years ago and I ignored it, but now it's bone rubbing on bone and pretty unpleasant.
It's incurable, but might be worth checking with your doc, in case they can slow its progress in your case.


----------



## vickster (28 Aug 2017)

Maybe try a meatier anti inflammatory like naproxen (plus omeprazole to protect the stomach)

Any relief from heat or ice? Or rubbing in an anti inflammatory gel like Voltaren


----------



## albion (28 Aug 2017)

A possible simple solution is thicker bar tape. I recall that, initially, I could not rest my wrist on bars with ultra thin tape.

It will also be influenced by ride position so flipping the stem or moving the saddle might help.
I bought some ibuprofen but as yet, I just endure pain. I still wonder what is best for inflammation.


----------



## Alan Frame (29 Aug 2017)

vickster said:


> Maybe try a meatier anti inflammatory like naproxen (plus omeprazole to protect the stomach)
> 
> Any relief from heat or ice? Or rubbing in an anti inflammatory gel like Voltaren



I'll certainly give the suggested meds a shot, willing to try anything as this is affecting every aspect of my life ....never realised how often we use our thumbs in day-to-day life, until now.
Cold certainly does give some relief, to the extent that even a single, cold drop of rain hitting the right spot is absolute bliss!
Voltarol or whatever it's called did nothing for me.


----------



## vickster (29 Aug 2017)

Talk to your GP / specialist about the meds


----------



## windyrider (29 Aug 2017)

Evaluate what you eat. A low carb,healthy fat, higher protein diet may help.


----------



## Alan Frame (29 Aug 2017)

windyrider said:


> A low carb,healthy fat, higher protein diet may help.



That pretty much sums up my current intake


----------



## Alan Frame (29 Aug 2017)

Thank you all for the replies so far folks


----------



## buzzy-beans (31 Aug 2017)

According to something I read the other day don't take Ibuprofen regularly as it can have directly the opposite effect to the one you wish for!

I have quite severe osteoarthritis and mild rheumatoid arthritis in numerous places throughout my body resulting so far in both hips, one shoulder and a sodding great cage in my neck and my hands aren't up to much either with fingers that don't want to bend.

Although I do take Ibuprofen very occasionally when the back is giving me gripe, I try to totally ignore the other aches and pains as much as I can. For me at least I find that 2 x 1000mg high strength concentrated cod liver oil tablets a day (at 12 hour intervals) works well, but mind you it takes some months before it starts to help, so don't expect immediate results. A good, quite frequent consumption of high fat fish such as sardines, mackarel etc.

When the finger joint pain is at serious ouch level I massage in some Spiroflor SRL Gel which I find works wonders, I get mine from a friend in Holland but this looks like somewhere you could obtain it from http://www.dokteronline.com/en/spiroflor-vsm/

And last but not least a daily consumption of alcohol helps to numb the pain!!


----------



## oldwheels (31 Aug 2017)

I have been on methotrexate for a couple of years for a similar problem which was diagnosed as rheumatoid arthritis. Could not easily change gear particularly with right hand. Improved gradually and have now stopped methotrexate for worry about side effects. ( don't ask ) .Hands seem not too bad at the moment so there is hope. Winter temperatures may cause a relapse but seeing consultant end of November to discuss this.


----------



## Alan Frame (31 Aug 2017)

buzzy-beans said:


> According to something I read the other day don't take Ibuprofen regularly as it can have directly the opposite effect to the one you wish for!
> 
> I have quite severe osteoarthritis and mild rheumatoid arthritis in numerous places throughout my body resulting so far in both hips, one shoulder and a sodding great cage in my neck and my hands aren't up to much either with fingers that don't want to bend.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for your comprehensive and considered response.
One thing I have been trying over the past couple of days is to massage olive oil directly into the thumb joint and this has been fairly effective at reducing the pain. Whether this is down to the massage, a placebo effect or actual lubrication of the joint remains to be seen, but it has allowed me to lay off the Ibuprofen.
I particularly like your alcohol treatment and will be contacting my GP to see if this available on prescription


----------



## midlife (31 Aug 2017)

It's often trial and error with meds to see which work from methotrexate to cox-b inhibitors there's quite a few to try.

Hope you find something that suits you :


----------



## buzzy-beans (31 Aug 2017)

Alan Frame said:


> I particularly like your alcohol treatment and will be contacting my GP to see if this available on prescription



Be duly warned Alan, never tell a doctor in the UK what you actually drink (the quantity) as the NHS etc. over here are all of the opinion that anything more than a thimble full a month is akin to holding a gun to your head!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BONKERS

Up until recently I lived in France where the health service expect you to drink, they expect you to eat fatty foods and most of all they expect you to lead a happy and full life. In fact my doctor ate and drank like a good-un yet well into his late 50's he was still mountaineering, he was still running marathons in fact he was as fit as a flea.

But as for you massaging olive oil into your joints, yes that is a good idea most especially if you then wrap a warm poultice around your hands afterwards.

Good luck to you.

BB


----------



## Littgull (31 Aug 2017)

buzzy-beans said:


> Be duly warned Alan, never tell a doctor in the UK what you actually drink (the quantity) as the NHS etc. over here are all of the opinion that anything more than a thimble full a month is akin to holding a gun to your head!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BONKERS
> 
> Up until recently I lived in France where the health service expect you to drink, they expect you to eat fatty foods and most of all they expect you to lead a happy and full life. In fact my doctor ate and drank like a good-un yet well into his late 50's he was still mountaineering, he was still running marathons in fact he was as fit as a flea.
> 
> ...


----------



## Littgull (31 Aug 2017)

Or your Doctor simply had an arthritis - free genetic inheritance!
Alcohol is high in sugar and that makes it potentially inflammatory to arthritic joints. In the 7 months since I have very reluctantly gone teetotal my arthritic flare ups have definitely reduced.


----------



## Alan Frame (31 Aug 2017)

buzzy-beans said:


> Be duly warned Alan, never tell a doctor in the UK what you actually drink (the quantity) as the NHS etc. over here are all of the opinion that anything more than a thimble full a month is akin to holding a gun to your head!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BONKERS
> 
> Up until recently I lived in France where the health service expect you to drink, they expect you to eat fatty foods and most of all they expect you to lead a happy and full life. In fact my doctor ate and drank like a good-un yet well into his late 50's he was still mountaineering, he was still running marathons in fact he was as fit as a flea.
> 
> ...



I definitely live my life in accordance with the old adage "a little of what you fancy does you good" and on occasion a LOT of what I fancy does me a LOT of good 

But compared to 90% of the population I live a pretty healthy lifestyle.My only health issue is painful thumbs, nothing compared to what some folk endure so, grimacing through the pain


----------



## buzzy-beans (1 Sep 2017)

Littgull said:


> Or your Doctor simply had an arthritis - free genetic inheritance!
> Alcohol is high in sugar and that makes it potentially inflammatory to arthritic joints. In the 7 months since I have very reluctantly gone teetotal my arthritic flare ups have definitely reduced.



I can't see going teetotal would work for me as I love my drinkies so very much, not that I am an alcoholic but I do so greatly enjoy having a few every evening with my most beloved.
I am also a home brewer and so with my pint a night, my daily tot and a glass or 2 of the red stuff mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!

Oh and B.T.W. I have regular blood checks and so far all the readings are nigh on perfect


----------



## Duffy (8 Sep 2017)

I suffer from the same problem, it affects me most when trying to change gear or if I hit an unexpected bump. I use Lizard Skins DSP tape to provide some comfort and am working up to asking the wife for Di2 gearing (just to ease the load on my poor thumbs of course) 
Heat and paracetamol work for me before a ride.


----------



## Prometheus (1 Oct 2017)

OK this may sound bonkers, but this needs to be aired.

10 years ago I had arthritis in my hands and spine, sometimes I had
difficulty putting on my brakes.
Went on a diet and discovered that when I stopped eating Potato it disappeared.
That’s right potato gives me arthritis even a small amount like a 5 crisps will
bring it back, 30 hours later.

Each person is different + the medication they are on, but it is worth a punt.
Give it a try for just 7 days, it will work or it won’t in that time.
Now going out for a well deserved pint cheers.


----------



## Alan Frame (1 Oct 2017)

Prometheus said:


> OK this may sound bonkers, but this needs to be aired.
> 
> 10 years ago I had arthritis in my hands and spine, sometimes I had
> difficulty putting on my brakes.
> ...



I very rarely eat potato, but the possibility of some food or other being an inflammatory is well worth keeping in mind, thank you for your input.
Hope you enjoyed your pint, that is definitely always good medicine!


----------



## buzzy-beans (2 Oct 2017)

That's interesting about Vit D, we take both a Vit D and a Vit B every single morning which according to SWMBO are good for numerous things which I won't go into now, so if you are interested look them both up on Google.
But as for the tendon and ligament pain you mention Reiver. I have a ganglion in the palm of my left hand adjacent to the knuckle joint at the base of my 3rd finger, it has been there for something like 4 years but only recently it has been twanging around when I am either holding the handlebars or changing gear in the car, it is also frequently troublesome when using various DIY tools, the inconvenience of it has increased so muchin fact that I am going to a specialist clinic this coming Thursday to have it removed.......... So fingers crossed (which for me is a stupid expression to use as I can't cross any of mine!) this Thursday I will suffer slightly less pain after the minor procedure


----------



## Duffy (2 Oct 2017)

I’ve definitely got arthritis unfortunately, the real problem is the left changer as I end up getting an electric shock feeling through my hand and a bumpy track is bleeding hard work!

On the plus side trying to use my terrible affliction as an excuse for an upgrade to etap or similar

Clouds, silver linings


----------



## Alan Frame (2 Oct 2017)

Duffy said:


> I’ve definitely got arthritis unfortunately, the real problem is the left changer as I end up getting an electric shock feeling through my hand and a bumpy track is bleeding hard work!
> 
> On the plus side trying to use my terrible affliction as an excuse for an upgrade to etap or similar
> 
> Clouds, silver linings



Good man! That's the way to turn a negative to a positive.

Perhaps we should lobby to have such mobility aids provided free on the NHS?


----------



## Prometheus (7 Oct 2017)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8L5LNIi5bAs


----------

